# Bandit Wolfsheim x Lea Cap Arkona/Sabre Eichenluft



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Unda was not pregnant (*sigh* ) so now I'm looking at two other breedings being done with Bandit.

I cannot tell a lie...I know NOTHING about the bottom half of the pedigree for the bitches. Really looking for guidance and insight in regards to the girls' pedigrees.

First is V Bandit Wolfsheim x SG Lea Cap Arkona
Mating test - German shepherd dog

Second is V Bandit Wolfsheim x Sabre v Eichenluft (please note, I'm using her sister's pedigree, as Sabre is not in the PDB)
Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I think either litter is a great option. 

I'm a huge fan of Lea's, personally. Her 3/4+ brother (Eric Eisenberg's Chash) just qualified for the WUSV championships for the second time (Chash has same dad and his mom is a littermate of Lea's mom). The motherline behind Lea is excellent--Mink over Harro--and Cap Arkona produces very good dogs that are becoming more well-known and popular.

Lea has a super-sound temperament, high drives, pretty nice in the house--with a serious edge to her. She is strongly built, a bit long in body, but solid. Not a big girl. The puppies from the previous Bandit/Lea litter are looking super--lots of bone and lively temperaments, showing a good start in the bitework.

I don't know Sabre, but I know both her parents. 

Sabre offers some excellent quality "alternate" bloodlines between her dad Casch and her mom Queen. 

Casch was a very strong, hard dog with a well-deserved reputation for not accepting harsh corrections from his handler. He was a really good looking boy--the picture of him on the pdb doesn't really do him justice. 

Sabre's mom Queen is a really handsome girl--good temperament and she tends to put some seriousness into her pups. 

Queen goes back to some very strong old German working lines--very nice dogs there--old lines, so the dogs in her 4th and 5th generations might be in the 8th generation on many more "modern" working dogs (dogs being bred from the top producers of the last 5 years, say).


What sort of dog are you looking for? What do you plan to do with your pup?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I sent you a PM


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Sabre's mom Queen is a really handsome girl--good temperament and she tends to put some seriousness into her pups.
> 
> Queen goes back to some very strong old German working lines--very nice dogs there--old lines, so the dogs in her 4th and 5th generations might be in the 8th generation on many more "modern" working dogs (dogs being bred from the top producers of the last 5 years, say).


I have some of those old German lines in my girl....always nice to hear positives on them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use to train with Struts(Sabre's littermate) owner, and Strut is a great girl/ excellent temperament.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks, Jane  Good to know! I hear about Strut all the time on the E-List, and I know she's had some good comments elsewhere! Hoping her sister is the same!

I got to meet Lea (helped stack her) and her short stature surprised me, lol. She is definitely low stationed


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I was at a trial last weekend.. And a gentlemen there was trialing a bitch he got from Molly a couple years back.. I believe he said the dam cover over in whelp.. 

Would love to know the lineage because this bitch was nice.. A little firecracker in the protection phase.. She wasn't a big dog, but very quick and agile..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

That was Queen v Eichenluft, I think: Queen vom Eichenluft - German shepherd dog


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She was a black n tan bitch going for her SchH 3..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

G-burg said:


> She was a black n tan bitch going for her SchH 3..


Yeah. I read elsewhere that Queen got her SchH3 this past weekend and I know that the Laika x Ero litter was one that was bred oversees and whelped here in the US. Also, Laika was a b/t dog. 

So, I'm pretty sure that's the dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe her call name is "Stella". Not positive though. Molly's got pics of her doing her BH


----------

